# 1130 SB EXP No Spark



## bdrajesk (1 mo ago)

I am cleaning up my neighbor's machine getting ready for snow. It has been sitting 2 years. Fresh gas and oil but it has no spark. Wondering if there are any kill switches other than the throttle off and the key removed that would cause this. Next step I am thinking is to pull the flywheel cover and check the coil assembly. Anything I may be missing? Thanks


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Stick a spark tester in the wire end. Then try it might be a boot/shield problem.*


----------



## bdrajesk (1 mo ago)

Good suggestion. It has enough juice to light up the tester light but not enough to jump the spark plug. I tested a few spark plugs that I know are good, and again, not enough to jump the gap.


----------



## bdrajesk (1 mo ago)

I ordered a new coil assembly and will report on if i am successful


----------

